# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Mi vas pozdravljamo

## medoribica

Eto i mi smo došli do kraja, malo s moje strane, malo s njene...Još uvijek se ponekad pomazi s kikama i veli: "Mama, ja bih kikala", i kad joj kažem nema više, zaokupi se nečime i nastavi igrati!
Malo sam nesretna, ali evo nakon nešto manje od tri godine mi smo prestali.... desetak dana.....

pusa svima (koji su još tu, i onima koji će tek doći) od mene i hanne!

----------


## lucij@

Čestitke na tako dugom dojenju!   :Heart:

----------


## Ceca

Cestitke i od mene!!!

----------


## štrumpf

Čestitamo...

----------

